# Cajun Blackened Lobster Feast (W / Pics)



## tx smoker (Mar 12, 2020)

My beloved Tracy was out of town a good part of last week, came home for two days, and left again last Sunday for another training seminar in New Orleans that she was conducting. Last week was a mixture of chicken and fish/seafood meals. This week has been pretty much all seafood with the exception of a really good Italian meatloaf I made. When she went grocery shopping Saturday she picked me up a 4 pack of beautiful lobster tails. I did two of the Monday in an decadent 4-cheese Alfredo sauce and saved the best for last night: my Cajun feast. Every aspect of this meal is Cajun themed. Of course we all know that the first thing is you gotta make a roux:

Getting it started







Found this veggie medley on a Cajun site. Looks Asian to start but at the end of the day, it was 100% Cajun






Got the tails out






Cut the bottom of the shell off, make a small slice down the middle, baste with melted butter, and coat with Cajun blackening season






Roux is darkening nicely. While all this is going on I have some long grain wild rice going in the rice steamer






Add the milk and Cajun seasoning to the roux






Add smoked paprika, garlic, cayenne, black pepper, salt and a touch of chili powder to the veggies






Gravy done. This is going on top of the rice. Lobster tails are on the grill and about done at this point






Hit the tails with the torch when they are almost finished cooking, plate everything, add a small bowl of melted butter and it's time to eat!! Money shot right here






Always loved Cajun food and this is about the best rendition of Cajun I have ever done. It was a superb meal. Gravy was deep, rich, creamy and decadent, the veggies were beautifully seasoned and cooked al dante as I like them, and oh that lobster!! Melt in your mouth tender and just delicious. The Cajun spice on the lobster was outstanding. Flavors melded beautifully. I didn't get quite as much "blackening" on the tails as I would have liked but was afraid of over cooking them with the torch. Still it was a nice sear so I was happy with the end result. Thanks for looking and I may post the Alfredo tails I did a couple days ago. They were fantastic also. Although not ugly by any means, it's just not quite the presentation I was hoping for so I might keep them hidden   

See y'all on the next one,
Robert


----------



## tropics (Mar 12, 2020)

Robert you sent that ball out the park,beautiful job. LIKES
Richie


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 12, 2020)

Hell yeah! First class meal right there. Nice color on the tails. Beautiful presentation and great looking sides too. Tossing you a few quarters for a ride my friend.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 12, 2020)

Nicely done!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 12, 2020)

Looks good. Love all cajun food. And lobster


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2020)

Awesome Tails!!!
Even the Veggies look Great !!
Beautiful Plate!!
Nice Job, Robert!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## xray (Mar 12, 2020)

Definitely a homerun like Richie said, you’re just a natural! Lobster looks delicious as with everything else.

Pitching in a quarter for the merry go round.

Like!


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 12, 2020)

tropics said:


> Robert you sent that ball out the park,beautiful job. LIKES
> Richie



Thank you Richie. Very much appreciated, the accolades and the LIKE.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 12, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hell yeah! First class meal right there. Nice color on the tails. Beautiful presentation and great looking sides too. Tossing you a few quarters for a ride my friend.



Thanks so much John. Means a lot. Don't know if the $$ is well spent but that's ok. Was a fun meal t cook, a blast to eat, and a pleasure to share with the folks here.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 12, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Nicely done!



Appreciate it Keith. Coming from a person with your undeniable Cajun background it means a bunch.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 12, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks good. Love all cajun food. And lobster



Thank you Jake...and I love a good chuck roast. Yours looks supreme. Wanna trade?

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 12, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome Tails!!!
> Even the Veggies look Great !!
> Beautiful Plate!!
> Nice Job, Robert!!
> ...



Thanks so much Bear. Always great to hear good stuff from a person with your standing within the forum and your amazing history of turning out fantastic food!! 

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 12, 2020)

xray said:


> Definitely a homerun like Richie said, you’re just a natural! Lobster looks delicious as with everything else.
> 
> Pitching in a quarter for the merry go round.
> 
> Like!



You're making me blush Joe, now stop that   Seriously though, thanks for the kind words. Like John, the $$ may be ill spent but it's ok. This one was just fun across the board. Now get back to work 

Robert


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 12, 2020)

Damned fine looking Cajun Cuisine ya got going on there Robert!
LIKE!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 12, 2020)

Dang Robert, awesome looking meal.  Love me some lobster.

Dave


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 12, 2020)

Really nice lookin meal there Robert.

BIG LIKE!

John

Luck on the merry go round....


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 12, 2020)

What's not to like about all that? Another fantastic piece of work Robert, huge Like! RAY


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 12, 2020)

Lookin real good! I've not had Lobster since last June. Now just got to get the Accountant to release the funds...JJ


----------



## zwiller (Mar 12, 2020)

LOOKS KILLER!  Big fan of bolder spices on seafood.  Your presentation is fine to me but if you want an idea...  One time I cut my tails in half lengthwise (mainly due to family of 4 ) and was so happy with the results I always do it that way but it usually once per year here too.


----------



## tander28 (Mar 12, 2020)

Gorgeous plate and I bet it taste even better. Nice job!


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 12, 2020)

Sounds and looks great ... and I’m sure tastes even better! Like.


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 12, 2020)

Funny, same thought same time


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 12, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Damned fine looking Cajun Cuisine ya got going on there Robert!
> LIKE!



Chile!! Nice to see you sir. Seen you respond to a couple things recently but the posting of those incredible meals has been missed. Got my fingers X'ed to see some amazing things forthcoming



5GRILLZNTN said:


> Dang Robert, awesome looking meal.  Love me some lobster.
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave!! Very much appreciate it.



Smokin' in AZ said:


> Really nice lookin meal there Robert.
> 
> BIG LIKE!
> 
> ...



Thank you my friend. The kind words are appreciated. Now when are you and "my name is Sue" gonna post up some tasty looking vittles?

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 12, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> What's not to like about all that? Another fantastic piece of work Robert, huge Like! RAY



There was nothing about it that I didn't like    Thank you for the kind words Ray. Isn't it about nap time? 



chef jimmyj said:


> Lookin real good! I've not had Lobster since last June. Now just got to get the Accountant to release the funds...JJ



Hell Jimmy, my accountant is the one who picked these up for me  I just put "lobster tails" on the shopping list and she came home with half of Maine!! She did comment that they were a tad on the pricey side though.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 12, 2020)

zwiller said:


> LOOKS KILLER! Big fan of bolder spices on seafood. Your presentation is fine to me but if you want an idea... One time I cut my tails in half lengthwise



Thank you for the idea. Honestly though it wasn't this meal I had an issue with the presentation. It was one I did Monday that was the lobster tails in an Alfredo sauce. Fantastic meal, just not a lot of vibrancy in the appearance. Also, we are a family of two and half of those two doesn't eat seafood so I don't need to worry about sharing 

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 12, 2020)

tander28 said:


> Gorgeous plate and I bet it taste even better. Nice job!





Inscrutable said:


> Sounds and looks great ... and I’m sure tastes even better! Like.



Ok, we got the Bopsey Twins here  Seriously, that happens more often than you might think. Thanks so much to both of you though. I appreciate it.

Robert


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 12, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Ok, we got the Bopsey Twins here  Seriously, that happens more often than you might think. Thanks so much to both of you though. I appreciate it.
> 
> Robert


Now, if he also does lobster races with friends at the beach on Thanksgiving, then we have some serious twin issues! Whoever has the winning lobster gets waited on for the day ... haven’t had the heart to tell the winning lobster he’s getting eaten too.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 12, 2020)

looks awesome Robert, quite the meal ya had.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 12, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Thank you my friend. The kind words are appreciated. Now when are you and "my name is Sue" gonna post up some tasty looking vittles?
> 
> Robert


Would have posted up the ribs from this weekend but the st louis rack feel and I had to grab it and it feel apart (was taking it out of the foil) so it was not fit to post.

Maybe next cook.

John


----------



## texomakid (Mar 12, 2020)

Whoa! I bet that was so good. It sure looks awesome. Nice, very nice.


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 12, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Chile!! Nice to see you sir. Seen you respond to a couple things recently but the posting of those incredible meals has been missed. Got my fingers X'ed to see some amazing things forthcoming.


Well...
You my friend and others seem to be putting enough extraordinary meals out that I can't see anything of mine being sorely missed.

Wow, some great looking good on these forums!

I've not been cooking much as of late, certainly not up to my previous endeavors.
Just too much going on...  Sucks sometimes.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 13, 2020)

That is a must try! Looks great!


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 13, 2020)

TXS, Nice meal  for someone who is " baching" it !


----------

